# There's a new Haunt Podcast in town...



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Now on iTunes...

http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/big-scary-show/id519525680?ign-mpt=uo%3D4&fb_source=message


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The show is great. It has the feel of 2 other podcasts.


----------

